# 9.5 Acres for Sale, Great location for RV Park - Livingston, Texas $125,000



## paul k (Jul 1, 2016)

Want to start your own RV Park.... 9.5 Acres for Sale - Great area just off of Hwy. 59 North, Livingston, TX.  Property has city water and electric available, sewer is by septic. 

Go to our web page at thelandmaster .com for a Video walk-through of property:

9.52 Acres Approx. 12 miles North of Downtown Livingston - great location. No restrictions, residential, commercial... Take Hwy. 59 North to Seven Oaks - once you reach the "Truck Stop" - gas station, motel, convenience store - you will make a left (by liquor store) onto Ft. Worth/Old Hwy. 35 North - make your next left onto Knighton Ln. Property is at the end of Knighton Ln. 

Easy access right off of Hwy. 59 - Tract is lightly treed - easy clearing. Great retirement area, lots of RV'ers, boating and fishing on Lake Livingston. City water and electric are available – you will need to hook into these utilities. Sewage is by septic. Note: There are two residential properties on Tract to the left of the 9.5 acres as shown in the pictures. See attached maps for details. Property has been surveyed. Gated entry.

New 16 acre development being built right by this parcel – new convenience store and more. Great area for future development.

Call to set appointment to view property. Open to all reasonable offers.


----------



## George Gonzales (Sep 12, 2016)

Great location adjacent to Pedigo Park and less than a mile from Walmart and Highway 190 in Livingston, Texas.


----------

